# which tv should i go for??? confused



## goldsmit409 (Feb 25, 2015)

hi i am looking to buy a tv these are what i have narrowed down to 

sony 42w900b 74000INR 3d smart full HD Motionflow XR 400 Hz

sony 48R482b 68000INR full HD but refresh rate is low Motionflow XR 100Hz

lg 49lb6200 74000INR 3d full HD refresh rate is low Dynamic MCI (Hz) 100 (50Hz)

lg 42lb6700 70000INR 3d smart full HD Dynamic MCI (Hz) 700 (200Hz)

i am not worried about smart, i dont need that but i would be interested in 3d for gaming by connecting my laptop and in sometime i will get either a xbox or ps4 
which should i go for???


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 25, 2015)

Don't get 3d if your laptop has anything below a 860M and I don't think Xbox one or PS4 have 3d enabled titles.
860M is minimum for gaming on FHD resolution.
Only thing 3d would be good for is 3d movies.


----------



## goldsmit409 (Feb 25, 2015)

i have way below 755m in my laptop ,as for consoles some 3d effect would be there right? not sure....
and apart from that how well can i game on FHD???


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 25, 2015)

*www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-GT-755M.102020.0.html
You can play recent games in 768p, med-high settings. I doubt you'll be able to play them or future games in 1080p, med-high settings.

For the game to have 3d, they need to be made in 3d, like movies are. TV can't convert that much 2d content into 3d.


----------



## goldsmit409 (Feb 25, 2015)

ok so if i leave 3d i am left with sony 42 and 48 which one should i go for??
how much does the refresh rate matter?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 26, 2015)

goldsmit409 said:


> ok so if i leave 3d i am left with sony 42 and 48 which one should i go for??
> *how much does the refresh rate matter?*



give this a read:

HDTV Refresh Rates Explained: 60Hz, 120Hz, and Beyond | PCMag.com


----------



## Minion (Feb 26, 2015)

Get lg 42lb6700 eye closed.

Don't go below 200 Hz for refresh rate.MCI or XR are not true panel refresh rates they are combination of picture processing panel refresh rate and interpolation.

Panel with 50 Hz are worst panel they are meant for budget models you can see motion blurr while watching sports with these panels.

About 3D i am not sure but i think that will be taken care by T.V itself with 2D to 3D features now a days most T.V have it.Your Laptop only need to run game smoothly.


----------



## goldsmit409 (Feb 26, 2015)

Even I am worried about I up 50hz then I also checked 47lb6500 it is 100hz it's big screen (my family prefers that) and 3D as well 
How about it?
47lb6700 would be too costly around 90k I guess


----------



## $hadow (Feb 26, 2015)

Go for lg 42lb6700. It is by far the best option for you,


----------



## goldsmit409 (Feb 27, 2015)

thanks guys for your suggestions 
since my family wants a bigger tv and i want features now i am down to 3 choices

lg 47lb6700 88500INR is this deal good?

sony 50w900b 94000INR little costly for my budget...

sony 48R482B 67000INR big but no features

i am more inclined for lg will search for better deals on that, if sony 900b was cheaper would take that


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Feb 27, 2015)

Lg vs Sony no competition.

Sony have the best picture quality. It have various technologies that upgrades,upscales etc your videos and pictures. It's all about the senses.

A led tv is a long term investment. It's something that you would spend a lot of time with. Don't cheap out on cheaper brands like LG. Believe me you would really thank yourself for taking a Sony for just a couple thousand more.

I own a Sony. Had options for Samsung, LG etc. After looking at those brands at a showroom. The difference was consistently in favor of Sony. Always judge the picture quality by running a lower resolution video or picture than fullhd. Most of the content is not fullhd and thus upscaling and enhancement technologies would matter a lot.

Also, don't only judge a panel by refresh rate alone. A 100hz refresh rate is sufficient even for games. Above that its only diminishing returns. Also, you won't be able to make out the difference between 100 and 200hz until or unless you put them side by side.

Note that apart from fast pased racing games. 200hz motion won't be needed in the general content that you use.


----------



## Minion (Feb 27, 2015)

Sony 50W900B 2D PQ is good but Same can't be said about 3D If i am not wrong then it uses active 3D which according to some people is not good for long term viewing it also lacks in good smart features.

Sony 48R482B doesn't simply don't stand a chance against other two.

Get LG buddy 47lb6700 it has good PQ and features.Visit different shops get from who quote less.


----------



## goldsmit409 (Feb 27, 2015)

If 100hz panel is good for games then I guys even lg 47lb6500 gets back in race it would cost me lesser then 6700 by few thousands I guess

Also 900b is passive 3D, I did not consider active 3D at all
I have to finalize by tomorrow I guess I want to go for Sony but only cost
I have seen lg 6700 liked that also don't think 6500 would be too different 
Really 100hz panel would be ok?


----------



## Minion (Feb 27, 2015)

I would suggest auditon those get whatever you like better.


----------



## goldsmit409 (Feb 27, 2015)

Only reason I opted for 6700 was 6500 was 100 hz 
If it won't make a lot of difference then even 6500 is good for me..
I guess one more trip to showroom


----------



## $hadow (Feb 27, 2015)

Go to the store along with some of your high def movies and check out the picture quality yourself.


----------



## goldsmit409 (Mar 29, 2015)

Ok this is a little late but letting people know if got a Sony KDL 50W900B for something 98k
Loving it
Thnx guys for suggestions


----------



## $hadow (Mar 29, 2015)

goldsmit409 said:


> Ok this is a little late but letting people know if got a Sony KDL 50W900B for something 98k
> Loving it
> Thnx guys for suggestions



Great man. Congo on your purchase.


----------



## goldsmit409 (Mar 29, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Great man. Congo on your purchase.


Thnx


----------



## $hadow (Mar 29, 2015)

goldsmit409 said:


> Thnx



And a review should also be done.


----------



## goldsmit409 (Mar 29, 2015)

well ok i have never reviewed anything before, so here it goes,

go Sony KDL-50W900B, and man its big love the size
got it from a local dealer for 98 did not take the complimentary blu-ray player for which 5k was deducted though i got 2 year extra warrenty (total 3 years) for 6k extra not directly from sony, but from bajaj as a insurance, all the service will be done by sony itself but i need to contact bajaj in case of any problem.

Hardware wise its amazing great quality and awesome sound, as you may have read above i had viewed all other tv's from lg and sony, by far this had the best picture quality and sound. i almost bought the lg 47lb6700 but then we went for a last look to 42W900b and there we saw this one and we were like if we are buying something so costly lets get the best we can. got two remotes one normal another oneflick remote and two 3d glasses. one flick remote setup was quick and is good while using the smart features like apps

So first day i got it was set up on the stand, nice sleek stand gives you a feel that TV is almost hanging in the air, later i shifted it wall mount as i was scared in my room someone would knock it off from the stand. it got a updated to latest firmware, and today i got second firmware update, dont find any changes though.

3d is amazing saw hobbit five armies on this and it was mindblowing played games like farcry 4 and other games, though farcry 4 has almost no support for 3d converting 2d to 3d did not give very good effects, and moreover my laptop (y510p) has no direct output from gpu so cant use nvidia 3dtv play (screw optimus or intel or lenovo who is responsible for ruining such a good feature) which my laptop can easily support so my options are now simulated and software based, i tried tridef 3d , its good software but less support for new games like farcry 4. I played games for which tridef has profiles and yes it gives great effects.

i run a airtel hd+ connection with it. 

so here it is 
lt me know if i missed anything, my first review lolz


----------



## $hadow (Mar 29, 2015)

Here is what you should do as a basic review
1. Unboxing
2. Ease of usage
3. Number of Ports
4. Viewing angles
5. other real life experience.


----------

